
America’s Undersea Battle with China for Control of the Global Internet Grid - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-takes-on-chinas-huawei-in-undersea-battle-over-the-global-internet-grid-11552407466
======
hprotagonist
Time for a strategic partnership with, perhaps, a small videoconferencing
startup in the Philippines, backed by the best of southern california’s dental
venture capital.

